# NGD: Suhr Custom 7 String



## ChrisLetchford (Jun 11, 2012)

Check out Travis' new Suhr 7. I should have mine in about 2 weeks! This thing plays freaking insane and sounds amazing! We'll be making play throughs once we get home from tour in 10 days.

Mahogany body
Crazy burl maple top, blue denim slate finish.
Natural binding. 
25.5 scale length
Mahogany neck
Indian Rosewood neck
Stainless steel frets
Bareknuckle Cold Sweat pickups
Hipshot bridge
Hipshot tuners


----------



## mgh (Jun 11, 2012)

so classy. wow.


----------



## themike (Jun 11, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! That top is unreal and so is their stain.....that's also the lightest indian rosewood I've ever seen.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Jun 11, 2012)

Damn ....... 
Gotta have one....


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 11, 2012)

Game. fucking. over.

Can't get better than this.


----------



## nostealbucket (Jun 11, 2012)

My body is ready


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 11, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! That top is unreal and so is their stain.....that's also the lightest indian rosewood I've ever seen.


 
looks like mahogany to me. probably a typo.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jun 11, 2012)

damn...


----------



## ikarus (Jun 11, 2012)

wow, looks killer...


----------



## Rokkaholic (Jun 11, 2012)

That Suhr is so awesome! I've always wanted one. I didn't know they did 7s though....


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 11, 2012)

One of the nicest 7 string Suhrs I've seen. If it had a floyd... oh shit.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Jun 11, 2012)

This is amazing, dude. Excited to see it on tour! That is, if Travis is brave enough to bring it along haha.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Jun 11, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> looks like mahogany to me. probably a typo.



I think he's talking about the fretboard.


----------



## broj15 (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks amazing. one of these days i'll have one.


----------



## JacobShredder (Jun 11, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! That top is unreal and so is their stain.....that's also the lightest indian rosewood I've ever seen.



Says :
"Mahogany Neck
Indian Rosewood neck"

So I'm guessing the neck is mahogany and the fretboard is indian rosewood.


----------



## Erazoender (Jun 11, 2012)

This is the most gorgeous guitar I have ever seen. How the fuck did they even get that finish


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ive tried a Suhr 7 extensively through my rig and Suhr makes one of the nicest guitars Ive ever played. They are ultra solid guitars. This one is one of the nicest guitars Ive ever seen! These feel like a super high end Fender CS 7 string if you can imagine. Perfect guitars for Scale The Summit type playing.


----------



## christheasian (Jun 11, 2012)

So sick. Hopefully you guys stop in tonight so I can see it first hand!


----------



## mwcarl (Jun 11, 2012)

That looks fantastic! Probably not the same as my wood choices would have been, but I bet it sounds as good as it looks. There's a reason that my standard body shape for my builds is modeled after the Suhr modern.


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow! I love it! Of course you can't tell from a picture, but it looks like it would be crazy comfortable to play.


----------



## Evil Weasel (Jun 11, 2012)

Not a massive fan of the white pickups with the guitar but the rest looks stunning. Can't wait to see the guitar Chris gets!


----------



## PettyThief (Jun 11, 2012)

Beautiful! I love the finish and the black on the back of the body.


----------



## MrYakob (Jun 11, 2012)

So beautiful, such an incredible guitar!


----------



## christheasian (Jun 11, 2012)

Evil Weasel said:


> Not a massive fan of the white pickups with the guitar but the rest looks stunning. Can't wait to see the guitar Chris gets!


pickups will be swapped out for aftermaths. not sure if white ones, but they are getting swapped.


----------



## Heroin (Jun 11, 2012)

wow, that guitar just screams class. hngd


----------



## grantcooper2 (Jun 11, 2012)

oh. my. fuck.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 11, 2012)

Holy hell...qi


----------



## Santuzzo (Jun 11, 2012)

Awesome.

This is one gorgeous guitar!!!!!


----------



## Mr Richard (Jun 11, 2012)

I am digging the solid black back. Headstock shape is a little boring, but who cares? The colors remind me of the cover for "The Collective".


----------



## Mr Richard (Jun 11, 2012)

Also I can't wait for more playthroughs. Could you guys do Balkan? Pretty please?


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jun 11, 2012)

Ahh this finish looks weird to me based off these pictures. I'll probably enjoy them under natural lighting more.

Nice to see you on here again Chris!


----------



## bigswifty (Jun 11, 2012)

HHHHNNNNGGGGGG(D)


----------



## KiD Cudi (Jun 11, 2012)

I hate you with every fiber of my being right now lol.


----------



## darren (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow... that's one hell of a crotch maple top!


----------



## yellowv (Jun 11, 2012)

That thing is fucking ridiculous. I literally said "Oh my God" out loud and that was before I scrolled down from looking at the headstock. Definitely one of the nicest guitars I have ever seen. Congrats man.


----------



## JP Universe (Jun 11, 2012)

That top


----------



## Key_Maker (Jun 11, 2012)

Is this the line for extreme, painfull and the worst drooling of all?


----------



## Papaoneil (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh wow, I heard that you guys were getting Suhr's, I should have known that they would be beautiful


----------



## j_m_s (Jun 11, 2012)

Unreal, very nice! HNGD!


----------



## clopstyle (Jun 12, 2012)

Dat top!


----------



## Bower1 (Jun 12, 2012)

I legit started talking to myself like I just saw the most gorgeous woman I ever saw. I may have to get me a Suhr now.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow, that finish is cool. I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 12, 2012)

The top and finish is off the chain. Crazy top wood.


----------



## Bouillestfu (Jun 12, 2012)

Why is it that Scale the Summit and Periphery both have such an insane quantity of fucking insane guitars??????


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jun 12, 2012)

So badass. So badass. SO BADASS.


----------



## 7slinger (Jun 12, 2012)

it looks like a maple top that was frozen and smashed - in a really fucking good way

congrats, I hope I can justify dropping the coin on one of these some day


----------



## GTailly (Jun 12, 2012)

Incredible instrument.


----------



## renzoip (Jun 12, 2012)

Love it. Just... love it!


----------



## yellowv (Jun 12, 2012)

Bouillestfu said:


> Why is it that Scale the Summit and Periphery both have such an insane quantity of fucking insane guitars??????



Tons of skill, talent and a large fan base often bring that. Both bands totally deserve it.


----------



## penguin_316 (Jun 12, 2012)

Dat burl. 

I'm not feeling the black back though, would have looked great as just natural wood imho.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 12, 2012)

Not sure how I missed this yesterday 

Looks fantastic


----------



## jake7doyle (Jun 12, 2012)

That top is stunning, not normally a fan of such unusual finishes but that is incredible


----------



## pylyo (Jun 12, 2012)

Holy Jebus that's gorgeous


----------



## geeman8 (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow! That looks amazing! Bet it plays even better!!


----------



## Nag (Jun 12, 2012)

this top is the shit !


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jun 12, 2012)

You owe me a new pair of pants.


----------



## jordanky (Jun 12, 2012)

My wang... It is now hard because of your guitar.


----------



## musikizlife (Jun 13, 2012)

when travis told me you guys were getting Suhr's, I had nooo clue they'd be like this. Absolutely stunning


----------



## chris9 (Jun 13, 2012)

if that guitar was a lady it would be beyonce just beautiful !!!!!


----------



## Ami (Jun 14, 2012)

Sick brother!, I got my Suhr Modern 7 in April and i had it modeled after GG's Mahogany set-neck.

Will post pics soon! ^_^


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 14, 2012)

The real question is what specs on the incoming Suhr Chris?


----------



## MivGabriel (Jun 29, 2012)

Nicest Suhr 7 out there! Congrats, that's insane. Can't wait to see the next one!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Aug 10, 2012)

didnt want to start a new thread. here is the first play through Travis has done with the Suhr 7!


----------



## fortisursus (Aug 10, 2012)

Sexy unique guitar, good playing, and sweet tone.. can't say much more than that!


----------



## acexxxoasis (Aug 10, 2012)

I love the top on that axe! Happy NGD!


----------

